# replacement rotor for the ECS tuning stage 2 v 2 bbk kit



## Super7Star (May 3, 2001)

https://www.ecstuning.com/ES1180/

got this kit long time ago and is time to replace the rotor .

msg ECS.. whole kit has been discontinued and offer me around 1400 for there newer kit.

what is the option i have now? 

MK4 R32 rotor ? they are 332mm but dont know the width (from black forest industries) (http://store.blackforestindustries.com/brakes55.html)

called racingbrake.com.. they dont have the ring because is 32mm thickness and only 10 holes compare to the ecs using 12 holes.

please anyone could help me out .


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

The Mk4 R rotors are 32 mm thick. I'd ask ECS if anyone has tried that.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

PM sent.


Andy


----------



## Super7Star (May 3, 2001)

the thickness of the rotor depends on the caliper.

if that caliper if from the rear of boxter. then 32mm cant fit.

if that is from the front. it should be fine.

but ECS wont tell me which caliper they use (prolly the CS dont know as well)


----------



## Super7Star (May 3, 2001)

found out the caliper is from a non s boxter.

only way to save the BBK setup is to order a bracket for 986 caliper. and use 312mmx25mm rotor.

by this setup. u can avoid ECS 332mmx 26mm rotor for life.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

SPM (Steve Petty Motorsport) offers what they describes as a - MK5/6 - 345 X 26 - 2 Piece- Floating Rotor -
Big Brake 'Upgrade' Kit that includes an adapter to allow the use of VW OEM Calipers/Pads in cars originally
fitted with MK6 VW's 312 X 25 Rotors. Not sure what the OEM size was in the MK5 cars this Kit also fits but
I'm sure you can ask them? The Kit retails for $545 and includes Goodgridge 'Steel braid Brake Lines'. I
believe ECS is also offering the SPM Kit but the actual SPM site is www.drivespm.com . The rotors are slotted.

You may also want to check out www.pbbrakes.com - The offer an infinite amount of Big Brake Kits with many
different configurations, including replacement parts.

I had the SPM 345 X 26 set-up in my car but have since moved up to a a true 4 Piston BBK from V-Maxx.
www.v-maxx.com ( Email address - [email protected] ). The V-Maxx Kit has 330 x28 rotors and is a complete
Kit that includes calipers and pads. Their price is two times lower than a similar set-up from Brembo that 
retails for approx. $3,000 and are TUV Approved just like Brembo.


----------



## Super7Star (May 3, 2001)

thx for all those info.

i just get a new bracket ($195) for the boxter caliper to fit on MK4 and a set of EBC gd930 rotor ($167).

dont want to spend money for a new setup.


----------

